# 1990 350 dodge cummins dually



## goatchin (Jun 2, 2009)

anyone ever run one? We already have an '89 cummins 5 speed 2x4-good truck lots of power just no traction b/c of 2 wheel drive.

the 1990 is in awsome body and frame condition-redone recently. 5.9 cummins, 5 speed, 4x4-manual lock-outs, dually (10 plys haha), bigger injectors, and bigger exaust housing, 35 lbs boost, air bag suspension all 4 corners with compressor+gauges. 212,000 miles. Hasnt been used hard just light hauling and driving around

any concerns with this year? the 89 never had any problems until ice got under the tires and crumpled the front end but still driving it.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 3, 2009)

I had an early 1991 which is the same as the 1990. The Getrag transmission is garbage, very weak and noisy. However if it holds up for you then that's OK. This truck rides very rough though the air bage should help. The motor is subject to dowel pin failure but again that is a small percentage of the trucks built. Mine blew up at idle with 63K miles on it. I sold it to a friend who had to put $4,000.00 worth of parts into it to make it run. The paint was not very good those years either.

This kind of truck has very little off road capability due to the dual wheels and the heavy front end unless you load the heck out of it. Just don't get it stuck. It will be much safer on snowy roads and dirt roads than your 2WD. 

Currently I drive an early 1998 12v with an auto trans. The transmission works as a torque reducer. On cold mornings I can hardly get up my driveway and I can't stop at the stop sign at the top of the hill or I'm stuck. We are looking at another early '98 with a 5 speed for a 3rd vehicle. BTW my truck has 148,000 on it.


----------



## goatchin (Jun 3, 2009)

We've never had a problem with the 89 tranny other than cant use 5th gear because it got stuck in gear years ago and the mechanic that was workin on it reefed on it to much and bent the rail or something or another. 

I dont think there is or will be anything wrong for quite awhile with this tranny or engine as he has pulled comp. with it a couple times and is still driving with no problems. 

Rough rides is no problem with me...mowing hay on old IH's in our hilly woodchuck country aint the softest of of ride so im fairly used to it haha. Had my head bounced off the cab roof a couple times

Dont do much offroading other than a couple mud puddles in field driveways and driving across fields......but may just have to test it out and find the limits haha

Thanks for the thoughts, much appreciated


----------



## lfnh (Jun 3, 2009)

1990 WD350 15 years and nothing major. Second owner @15,000. Now has 113,000. 24 on highway 3sp auto. still has factory exhaust.

Watch the brushes on the starter and replace them before they get worn out. 

Voltage regulator is on the firewall and 15-18 bucks and 1 minute change out. Sympton was charge gauge needle leaning way over on right.

Replaced rear factory drum and cylinders and shoes with 3" shoes and big bore cylinders (factory spec'd for 350 dually). Bolt on replacement. Major
improvement in hauling weighty loads. It pulls way more than vin plate numbers.

2wd empty bed, traction is fair-poor. Adding 500-1000lbs helps alot.
4wd empty bed traction is good. Add a half load of firewood, and not much will stick it (except Oregon gumbo).

More like a tractor, than a blazing fast newer Dodge. But, it suites my needs just fine.


----------



## goatchin (Jun 3, 2009)

No problem in adding weight to it as we put atleast 5-800lbs of tractor wieghts in the beds of all our trucks in the winter to help with traction, then take out in spring,summer, fall.

Have you had problems with wheel bearings going out? front particularly.


----------



## lfnh (Jun 3, 2009)

Easy in, easy out weights. Simple and sure saves the ol back, lol.

Did the front and rear bearings (along with the brake change) at 85,000.
Old fashion parts store managed to get Timkins, Made In USA. Price was real good and has some extra cash, so got two complete sets for the rest of my life, lol. Seal were Chicago Rawhide.

Also saved the old bearings and races because they were in nice condition.

Hand packed the bearings in that stinky, blue bearing grease.
Can still smell it.

btw, I should have stated in previous post that the front and rear differentials are not limited-slip or lockers. With chains on all four and bed weighed, it'll go darn good, even in the Oregon gumbo + snow.


----------



## Mr. Jimmy (Jun 4, 2009)

*Dodge*



goatchin said:


> anyone ever run one? We already have an '89 cummins 5 speed 2x4-good truck lots of power just no traction b/c of 2 wheel drive.
> 
> the 1990 is in awsome body and frame condition-redone recently. 5.9 cummins, 5 speed, 4x4-manual lock-outs, dually (10 plys haha), bigger injectors, and bigger exaust housing, 35 lbs boost, air bag suspension all 4 corners with compressor+gauges. 212,000 miles. Hasnt been used hard just light hauling and driving around
> 
> any concerns with this year? the 89 never had any problems until ice got under the tires and crumpled the front end but still driving it.



Go over to the dieseltruckresource site, plenty of info and good people. You can't beat the Cummins.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jun 15, 2009)

Run the Getrag till it goes and then swap in a NV4500.


----------



## goatchin (Jun 18, 2009)

I like that idea...how much does a NV4500 usally cost?


----------



## Bearcreek (Jun 18, 2009)

You can find them for 900-1200 usually. You have to change the adapter plate on the engine to fit the nv4500 bellhousing. Im not sure about fitting up to the transfer case. I know it can be done, but you may need an adapter. The other thing is, you have to either put a body lift on or cut a hole in the floor and make a hump because the nv4500 is taller. Its a fairly common swap. Do a couple google searches and you should be able to find some good info. There's several forums that deal extensively with that subject.


----------



## goatchin (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks i'll keep it in mind if the need "unfortunately" arises


----------



## goatchin (Jul 25, 2009)

Haha change of plans on the 1990 truck-found out the real story on it. here goes-original owner totaled the truck by dropping a tree across the bed and body-insurance company totaled for body damage but frame was still good. The guy bought a body from texas and put that on it. Also original owner forgot to tell current owner that the tranny mount is broke and lets the engine slide forward and punch the radiator out with the fan.....long story short this truck is like a $5 prostitute with a boob job sayin she's clean lol.

Found another truck i'd like to ask yall bout. It's a 1996 2500 dodge cummins 4x4, 5 speed (is this year out of the Getrag trannys?), ext cab, 149,500 miles. has power everything. Any problems with this year model, good bad comments?


Thanks for the help


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, that's after the Getrag. They started using the NV4500 in 1994 when they changed the body style. That sounds like a pretty nice truck. Low miles. How much do they want, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## goatchin (Jul 25, 2009)

$11,995. 


Theres another one they're sellin that is the same thing but has 223,000 miles but they want $12,995-only thing i can figure is that its because its an out of state truck


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't hesitate on that cummins, those trucks are pretty bulletproof, my uncle has the same exact model and specs your buying. If you like power, that twelve valve can get turned up pretty good. Guy i know has one, just put a torque plate on, turned the pump up just a lil bit, k and n cone filter right on the turbo inlet no airbox or silencer ring, and a 5in turbo back exhaust with no muffler, sounds like a semi comin past and it pulls like one too, all while gettin 19mpg pullin 12,000lbs in western pa which is HILLY!!! The most expensive mod he did was the exhaust and he needed to replace what was left of the stock one anyway. Total in mods is bout 350 bucks plus the exhuast which was like 400 bucks. Oh BTW he makes his own biodiesel blend and runs the truck off it. No problems and actually better upper cylinder lubrication for the engine, as opposed to this new ULSD b.s.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 25, 2009)

In my experience, mileage on a Cummins is not a real big factor on the price till they get over 250,000 or so. That said, that sounds kinda steep for both those unless they are in mint shape, which rules out most trucks from the northeast.


----------



## goatchin (Jul 25, 2009)

haha i already know cummins are bullet proof....just wish the dodge bodies would last as long as the engine inside. we have an '89 that looks like it should be in the junk pile but she is still kickin like a P.O. mule. 


I also feel the dealership has the trucks over priced (im not sure but i believe they are out of state trucks-i want to look at the frame and underbody really close to see if they've been under coated or are clean). Hoping to be able to go look at the truck once we get second cuttin in or get into a rainy stretch-lookin that way in the next couple days.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 25, 2009)

I had one just like it. Bought it brand new. Second of two Chrysler products I have ever owned. The A/C never really worked right. Paint started coming off the hood at two years old. The transmission had problems starting at 15,000 miles the dealer would not do anything about even though it was still under warranty. Transmission finally tore up at 38,000 miles. Electric window on drivers side gave problems. When the A/C completely quit at about 40,000 miles that was it. I got rid of it. Guy I sold it to said the transmission went out again at 50,000 miles.


----------



## goatchin (Jul 26, 2009)

was that an automatic or stick? Dodge trannies aint the best from what i know of personal experience and what i've read and talked with yall about, but the manual trannies seem to have a little better rep.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 26, 2009)

goatchin said:


> was that an automatic or stick? Dodge trannies aint the best from what i know of personal experience and what i've read and talked with yall about, but the manual trannies seem to have a little better rep.



It was a stick. On a bright note, I always liked the seat in that truck. It seemed to be good for my back.


----------



## goatchin (Jul 26, 2009)

do you know what the problem was with the tranny? gears stickin and not coming out of gear?


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 26, 2009)

The usual problem is 5th gear nut backing off and leaving you without 5th gear.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 26, 2009)

goatchin said:


> do you know what the problem was with the tranny? gears stickin and not coming out of gear?



No what happened was it got hard to get in fifth gear then fifth gear went out completely.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 26, 2009)

You can put an upgraded 5th gear nut and a fully splined mainshaft for them to fix that problem. That will make it hard to get into or out of 5th. Quad 4x4 has all the parts for them.


----------



## goatchin (Jul 26, 2009)

figured-same here with our '89 with the Getrag tranny. We've been runnin her without 5th for atleast 15 years lol. My dad and grandfather used to use it to haul show cows to shows-usually 11-15 in the trailer, roughly 1500lbs a piece so it adds up plus this is back when cattle trailers were metal and not alum. when i started driving it mom and dad said my speed limit was 55mph. they werent jokin either because thats all it will do. 


From the reading i've done it seems that the 5th gear nut problems in the nv4500's usually start occuring when the trucks are turned up for performance or are ran hard while in 5th gear. or is it just going to happen over time? 

Mdavlee-I've seen after market nut and mainshaft kits-when you say its hard to get it to go into and out of 5th, is this still after the kit??


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 26, 2009)

I put the fully splined mainshaft and aftermarket nut in mine and it shifts smooth as silk.


----------



## goatchin (Jul 26, 2009)

Sounds good


If ya dont mind me asking, do you use your truck for just driving and light hauling, or do you haul heavy loads and/or have the engine turned up? I'm trying to figure out if the problems are coming from regular use or heavy hauling, performance use.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 26, 2009)

I was refering to before the mainshaft upgrade. Most of the problems are related to lugging the engine down in 5th. The vibration is rough on the transmission. I tried not to drive in 5th below 1800 for more than a few seconds. The added power doesn't seem to have a bearing on 5th gear coming loose or not. I've had 3 trucks with the nv4500 and none of them had 5th gear problems and all were atleast 400hp, two were close to 500. I never had a 5th gear problem in a combined 100k. I towed heavy with them probably as much as 28k and did it at 450hp.


----------



## goatchin (Jul 26, 2009)

good thats what i like to hear

just curious-what kind of upgrades did you do to increase the hp? turn up pump and injectors, free flow intake, free flow exaust, etc?


----------

